# Fish With Piranha



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

do any of you know if there are some fish that i can put in with caribe piranha without the piranhas eating them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

None... i mean some fast fish (Giant Danios, Diamon Tetras) may last for a while but none forever...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Trained2Kill said:


> do any of you know if there are some fish that i can put in with caribe piranha without the piranhas eating them.


Im.pretty sure this topic has been covered quite a bit in this last week alone.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I conquer.... I was the one asking the question lol!

throw some tetras in. That was my plan. Neon tetras will give you tank a pretty look, but I'll bet my bottom dollar they'll all get eaten eventually.

how many caribes do you have? how big is your tank?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the more important question is how big are your cariba? The goal is to get fish that are too small and fast for the cariba to want to bother with them. If they are 3 inches long small tetras are a good meal and worth hunting for, but if they are 8 inches long its more of an opportunity thing since they amount to little more then a snack...Either way, keeping them well fed and having plenty of hiding places for the tetras is a good idea


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

hastatus said:


> do any of you know if there are some fish that i can put in with caribe piranha without the piranhas eating them.


Im.pretty sure this topic has been covered quite a bit in this last week alone.
[/quote]
i do not have my caribe yet im getting 10-12 starting off since there is a high chance some will die and im still looking for a tank about 120gal to 140gal depending on price


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah..its not often that you see small fish with other small piranhas..


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have good luck with large danios and red eyed tetras with my golds but you will loose them i tryed feeding them diferantly the last 3 days and noticed more of my danios are missing so they must still be hungry when i feed once in the morning and once at night i had no casulties.good luck just remember its a guessing game when they will get eaten but eventuly they will.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

what about pacu? not sure but maybe that'd work


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Restricted- said:


> what about pacu? not sure but maybe that'd work


Small Pacus will get eaten. Large Pacus will suffer fin nippins and may eventually die (meanwhile they will eat and sh*t too much), not a good idea IME... i kept a 12" Pacu with my Caribas for about a year but i won't recommend it...


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

hastatus said:


> do any of you know if there are some fish that i can put in with caribe piranha without the piranhas eating them.


Im.pretty sure this topic has been covered quite a bit in this last week alone.
[/quote]








I might as well chime in. If you have small piranha less than 4-5 inches, they'd be toast. If you have a 7-8 incher with ALOT of plant cover you can put in some neon tetras. I have a bunch of smaller tetras with my larger rhom. He ignores them.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

s4awd said:


> do any of you know if there are some fish that i can put in with caribe piranha without the piranhas eating them.


Im.pretty sure this topic has been covered quite a bit in this last week alone.
[/quote]








I might as well chime in. If you have small piranha less than 4-5 inches, they'd be toast. If you have a 7-8 incher with ALOT of plant cover you can put in some neon tetras. I have a bunch of smaller tetras with my larger rhom. He ignores them.
[/quote]

im gonna try some neon tetras with my reds in a little while.

ill post pictures when I do.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If you want a fish that probably won't get eaten, try one of these although even these will suffer bites I guess :

http://www.halcyon.com/donace/Fish08z.jpg

Available at your local toy store


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would not add anything that you are not prepared to lose either now or later. Pacus are not a good idea. Though they may be able to survive with p's they will easily outgrow your tank unless you were willing toupgrade to a 500g plus or a pond.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Really? I mean really how many times is this question going to be asked? Ask your self this. How many zebras can you keep in a lions cage hmm. Same thing with any predator. Put in prey it will get eaten. You can try small fish but they will eventually get picked off unless you have lots of hiding places which in turn would take away swimming space from your pygos. Hiding spaces also create territoty fights with your pygos so not realyl good anyway you go about it. If you want a community tank piranha arent for you.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> Really? I mean really how many times is this question going to be asked? Ask your self this. How many zebras can you keep in a lions cage hmm. Same thing with any predator. Put in prey it will get eaten. You can try small fish but they will eventually get picked off unless you have lots of hiding places which in turn would take away swimming space from your pygos. Hiding spaces also create territoty fights with your pygos so not realyl good anyway you go about it. If you want a community tank piranha arent for you.


Your wasting your time. I tried that approach years ago with another member who believed in cohabs (he didn't get cohabitation is a gay lifestyle analogy including singles). Anyway, people will do it anyway. Sort of sadistic ideas whether intentionally or not. But yes, it would be putting zebras with lions.


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

I have all kinds of Tetras with my Cariba and it's working out fine although it wasn't planned to be that way. The Tetras were added to help spread out any aggression among the shoal so in theory it would minimize any 1 fish getting picked on. It worked IMHO because out of 6 Cariba in a 125g I only lost 1 to cannibalism so far, which is better than most people from what I've been reading. They are now 3 inches and the one I lost was the smallest one in the group from the start. He would actually shoal with the Tetras and not the Cariba. The others would have a few fin and tail nips here and there but for the last month they are peaceful with each other and surprisingly with the Tetras! In fact I have 1 Tetra who had his whole tail taken off about 6 weeks ago and they still haven't finished him off.

The key reasons I think they leave the Tetras and each other alone is frequent small feedings and a variety of foods. They get fed 3x a day usually shrimp both with and without shell, tilapia, bloodworms, earthworms, squid and hikari cichlid pellets. What they get depends on what I have. They also get fed Convicts when I have some but that is more of a treat and not their staple. The Hikari was meant for the Tetras and convicts when they are in the tank but the Cariba grab the pellets from the top once the convicts and tetras go for them. For the record the Tetras I have are Phantoms, Bleeding Hearts, etc. and others that have a similar humeral spot to the Cariba. I think the Cariba have out grown seeing the Tetras as a food source and the occasional convict is alot more interesting for them to chase at this point because they don't shoal. The Cariba pretty much divide and conquer them.

I also have no plants, no rocks, and 2 driftwood stumps that are hung upside down in the tank so they don't provide any safe cover for the fish. Cariba hide if you give the hiding spots, they shoal if you don't. At least that is my observation so far. But like I said I wasn't trying to cohab and I'm not an expert. They may very well turn on the Tetras if I miss a feeding or just because it's in their nature.

Good luck if you try it.

Oh ya I almost forgot I do %50 water changes once a week. I think that plays a huge role in why they leave the Tetras alone.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

CJPIRANHA said:


> I have all kinds of Tetras with my Cariba and it's working out fine although it wasn't planned to be that way. The Tetras were added to help spread out any aggression among the shoal so in theory it would minimize any 1 fish getting picked on. It worked IMHO because out of 6 Cariba in a 125g I only lost 1 to cannibalism so far, which is better than most people from what I've been reading. They are now 3 inches and the one I lost was the smallest one in the group from the start. He would actually shoal with the Tetras and not the Cariba. The others would have a few fin and tail nips here and there but for the last month they are peaceful with each other and surprisingly with the Tetras! In fact I have 1 Tetra who had his whole tail taken off about 6 weeks ago and they still haven't finished him off.
> 
> The key reasons I think they leave the Tetras and each other alone is frequent small feedings and a variety of foods. They get fed 3x a day usually shrimp both with and without shell, tilapia, bloodworms, earthworms, squid and hikari cichlid pellets. What they get depends on what I have. They also get fed Convicts when I have some but that is more of a treat and not their staple. The Hikari was meant for the Tetras and convicts when they are in the tank but the Cariba grab the pellets from the top once the convicts and tetras go for them. For the record the Tetras I have are Phantoms, Bleeding Hearts, etc. and others that have a similar humeral spot to the Cariba. I think the Cariba have out grown seeing the Tetras as a food source and the occasional convict is alot more interesting for them to chase at this point because they don't shoal. The Cariba pretty much divide and conquer them.
> 
> ...


"Cohab" implies that both species exist together to a somewhat harmonious degree, your situation on the other hand isnt so much a "cohab" as much as it is a matter of the caribe just havent made their move yet.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

CJPIRANHA said:


> I have all kinds of Tetras with my Cariba and it's working out fine although it wasn't planned to be that way. The Tetras were added to help spread out any aggression among the shoal so in theory it would minimize any 1 fish getting picked on. It worked IMHO because out of 6 Cariba in a 125g I only lost 1 to cannibalism so far, which is better than most people from what I've been reading. They are now 3 inches and the one I lost was the smallest one in the group from the start. He would actually shoal with the Tetras and not the Cariba. The others would have a few fin and tail nips here and there but for the last month they are peaceful with each other and surprisingly with the Tetras! In fact I have 1 Tetra who had his whole tail taken off about 6 weeks ago and they still haven't finished him off.
> 
> The key reasons I think they leave the Tetras and each other alone is frequent small feedings and a variety of foods. They get fed 3x a day usually shrimp both with and without shell, tilapia, bloodworms, earthworms, squid and hikari cichlid pellets. What they get depends on what I have. They also get fed Convicts when I have some but that is more of a treat and not their staple. The Hikari was meant for the Tetras and convicts when they are in the tank but the Cariba grab the pellets from the top once the convicts and tetras go for them. For the record the Tetras I have are Phantoms, Bleeding Hearts, etc. and others that have a similar humeral spot to the Cariba. I think the Cariba have out grown seeing the Tetras as a food source and the occasional convict is alot more interesting for them to chase at this point because they don't shoal. The Cariba pretty much divide and conquer them.
> 
> ...


"Cohab" implies that both species exist together to a somewhat harmonious degree, your situation on the other hand isnt so much a "cohab" as much as it is a matter of the caribe just havent made their move yet.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^ i f*cking hate the word cohab and piranha









piranhas dont even cohab with each other... dont feed em for a bit and see how well your piranhas get along with each other never mind other fish sh*t they will kill each other even if they are well fed... bottom line piranhas dont cohab with anything not even each other.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That's why I used the quotations. There is a difference between temporary tolerance and "cohabitation"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy the read: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/cohabitation.html


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Agreed with the article Frank, but you know that there will always be that one person who has successfully kept a "cohab" for months now and swears to God that it can be done.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Demon Darko said:


> Agreed with the article Frank, but you know that there will always be that one person who has successfully kept a "cohab" for months now and swears to God that it can be done.


True. Heard it more years than some people were born. Will probably still hear it after I've turned to dust. Which is why I wonder why I keep replying to these threads. Its become mechanical.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I hear ya.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I cohab my red belly with 4 other red bellys...

its a long shot, but it maaayyy work.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

IMO its a waste of money. Tried some tetras with my 9" rhom and two days later i found them all on my carpet dried up. He had chased them to the point that they jumped out


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Agreed with the article Frank, but you know that there will always be that one person who has successfully kept a "cohab" for months now and swears to God that it can be done.


True. Heard it more years than some people were born. Will probably still hear it after I've turned to dust. Which is why I wonder why I keep replying to these threads. Its become mechanical.
[/quote]
so pin it!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

DOne it a OPEFE Science forum for future threads. Not that it will really do any good.

Fish with Piranha


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Demon Darko said:


> I have all kinds of Tetras with my Cariba and it's working out fine although it wasn't planned to be that way. The Tetras were added to help spread out any aggression among the shoal so in theory it would minimize any 1 fish getting picked on. It worked IMHO because out of 6 Cariba in a 125g I only lost 1 to cannibalism so far, which is better than most people from what I've been reading. They are now 3 inches and the one I lost was the smallest one in the group from the start. He would actually shoal with the Tetras and not the Cariba. The others would have a few fin and tail nips here and there but for the last month they are peaceful with each other and surprisingly with the Tetras! In fact I have 1 Tetra who had his whole tail taken off about 6 weeks ago and they still haven't finished him off.
> 
> The key reasons I think they leave the Tetras and each other alone is frequent small feedings and a variety of foods. They get fed 3x a day usually shrimp both with and without shell, tilapia, bloodworms, earthworms, squid and hikari cichlid pellets. What they get depends on what I have. They also get fed Convicts when I have some but that is more of a treat and not their staple. The Hikari was meant for the Tetras and convicts when they are in the tank but the Cariba grab the pellets from the top once the convicts and tetras go for them. For the record the Tetras I have are Phantoms, Bleeding Hearts, etc. and others that have a similar humeral spot to the Cariba. I think the Cariba have out grown seeing the Tetras as a food source and the occasional convict is alot more interesting for them to chase at this point because they don't shoal. The Cariba pretty much divide and conquer them.
> 
> ...


"Cohab" implies that both species exist together to a somewhat harmonious degree, your situation on the other hand isnt so much a "cohab" as much as it is a matter of the caribe just havent made their move yet.
[/quote]
What's your point? I never said I was trying to cohab anything. That was clear if you actually read what I posted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think your opening state is what triggered the responses:

"I have all kinds of Tetras with my Cariba and it's working out fine although it wasn't planned to be that way."

Truthfully that's how it always begins. And the reactions from our readers is how it always ends.

Concluding with this " The key reasons I think they leave the Tetras and each other alone is frequent small feedings and a variety of foods."

Just sad for the fishes because they will just be another meal.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Your entire post implies that you have kept tetras in with piranhas for some time now and it has worked out fine. This implies that you have a successful "cohab". And my response to your statement was that it isn't at all working fine, it's just taken nature a bit longer to run its course. It will not work. You should re-read your post before you get all pissy.


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Pissy? You all make me laugh. I don't take this board that seriously. You pick a couple lines out of a post, take them out of context, and twist an observation into whatever you want to read. You are fee to do so. I'm done with this topic.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just worried about my 6 RBP's "co habing" together.LOL


----------

